# Western New York anyone?



## TheLaingFam (May 17, 2015)

Looking for others in western NY, Rochester area to be more specific but willing to drive!

Looking for a good club, a trainer, and fellow GSD's that are looking to go hiking with us.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Try Deb Zappia. She is close to Rochester. Very well known and highly regarded GSD trainer. I don't have personal experience with her...but have heard great things from people I respect. 

Welcome! | ProFormance K9?s & Olgameister Kennels


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depending on what you want, competition, AKC or pet obedience...

Deb Zappia is the best. Jody Potter works with her. I can give you either of their emails.


----------



## TheLaingFam (May 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone, my friend who has two shepherds recommended Rochester NY Dog Training. He has three amazingly well trained GSDS and swears by this trainer. Has anyone heard of him?

I looked into Deb but I'm not really looking to get into showing/protective work which is what it looked like they worked on.

As far as clubs, I found gsdca.org ?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How about trying Boomtown? They have a wide range of things to do with your dog there in terms of classes. Boom Towne Canine Campus - Home 

Kind of a clubby feel there. That GSD club - I haven't been around it for like 10 years, I have a rescue, wasn't really the target for that group I do not think - more show and breeders, maybe it's changed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheLaingFam said:


> Thanks everyone, my friend who has two shepherds recommended Rochester NY Dog Training. He has three amazingly well trained GSDS and swears by this trainer. Has anyone heard of him?
> 
> I looked into Deb but I'm not really looking to get into *showing/protective work *which is what it looked like they worked on.
> 
> As far as clubs, I found gsdca.org ?


a

I don't think you have a full understanding of the training. 
Deb is my trainer. Deb trains and competes in IPO. That is tracking, obedience and protection. She is one of the best, if not THE best, obedience trainer in the U.S. She typically does the training for the sport dogs but also pet dogs. Jody is her partner, and my dog's breeder. She typically trains the pet dogs. She's excellent as well.

The GSDCA is not a 'club'. It's an organization. If you are looking for a 'club' then I think there is an AKC German Shepherd club in Rochester.

I'm not trying to talk you into one over the other, just want to make sure there is an understanding of what is actually trained and it's not just "protection"


----------



## TheLaingFam (May 17, 2015)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> How about trying Boomtown?.


NOOO Way! I have heard SO many horrible stories about Boomtown. I refuse to go anywhere near there! 



Jax08 said:


> I'm not trying to talk you into one over the other, just want to make sure there is an understanding of what is actually trained and it's not just "protection"


No need to apologize, really! Thats why I'm here. She seems pretty cool? How much does she normally charge?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Deb and Jody are both awesome. You'll need to contact them directly for lesson costs and discuss what you want for training.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My friends and I are in Rochester and typically meet up at least once a week to do obedience or tracking, or take the GSDs out to hike or swim in the area. We also meet up on Sundays to do bitework or tracking/detection down in Canandaigua and are always open to new people.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

We deal with Boomtowne quite a bit with many flyball tournaments there each year. Plus there is a local flyball group that practices Friday night. 

The place has been great and 2 Fast 4 U, is an awesome team.


----------



## TheLaingFam (May 17, 2015)

VomBlack said:


> My friends and I are in Rochester and typically meet up at least once a week to do obedience or tracking, or take the GSDs out to hike or swim in the area. We also meet up on Sundays to do bitework or tracking/detection down in Canandaigua and are always open to new people.


I would love that! PM me your phone number if you don't mind?

Also just to update everyone, I did end up going with Rochester NY Dog Training and I have been nothing but impressed with everything!


----------

